# jaxon yay or nay ?



## DizzyMoo

I'm getting seriously naffed off with baby names now lol 

I like jordan or jackson but spelt jaxon, then he would get jax for short.

Just want your opinions on it , be honest please. 

1st what do you think of the spelling jaxon? 
How would you spell it?
And what do you think of jax for short?

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ittybitty

Love Jackson, but not as Jaxon.
He could still be Jax from Jackson (Jacksonville, FL also known as Jax).
You can call him whatever you want for short, my uncle's name is Harold and we call him Bud :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

I love the name, but not keen on the jackson spelling . I've just seen " jaxon " on a baby names list & a nickname of jax . So its grabbed me but my mum hates it & we've fell out believe it or not !


----------



## letia659

I like it :) I know a girl that has two lil boys Jaxon and Braxton and I thought they were cute names :)


----------



## Kimmer

I love the name Jaxon! I love both ways of spelling it. The only thing that would put me off using it is that people might shorten it to Jack. Biiiit boring for me!

But Jaxon/Jackson is one of my favourite names!


----------



## Kirstin

Honestly, no sorry :p


----------



## Tasha

I really like it and was looking at it when you were looking for second names beginning with J the other day :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Kimmer said:


> I love the name Jaxon! I love both ways of spelling it. The only thing that would put me off using it is that people might shorten it to Jack. Biiiit boring for me!
> 
> But Jaxon/Jackson is one of my favourite names!


Yep i don't particularly like jack which is why i thought the diff spelling may stop ppl calling him jack, As he will be introduced as either jaxon or jax . Anyone who says jack will be told its not jack, when he gets older though that will be up to him. But as it wont be spelt jackson im hoping it'll be ok lol x


----------



## princess_bump

i'm not keen, sorry hon. i like it spelt Jackson, but i love Jack x


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I dont mind it!


----------



## Amygdala

Sorry, I don't like it either. I'm not keen on Jackson generally though. Jaxon will be good for his street-cred but might earn him some strange looks in other situations...


----------



## DizzyMoo

in what way hun . x


----------



## Kimboowee

I like the name but prefer the original spelling x


----------



## DizzyMoo

I know jaxon is a really diff way i'd never of thought of it if i hadn't seen it. I like the name its just the jackson/jack thing that puts me off lol


----------



## lucilou

I think it would just make me think of Michael Jackson, and (sorry any fans of the 'king of pop') I really wouldn't want that connection. 

Also, I'm not usually a fan of things that sound like they should be spelt one way but are actually spelt another... the wee one is just going to have to spell out his name the whole time (I have to do that with my last name and it gets annoying at times!)

Just my opinions though, you go with what you like!


----------



## Pingu

Not keen on Jaxon but I do like Jackson


----------



## Sophie1205

I like the Jackson way of spelling it but as someone else said I would make that connection to Michael Jackson in my head. x


----------



## MUMOF5

Im with the majority, love the name but spelt Jackson :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I prefer the spelling jaxon is different... i personally wouldnt feel the need to say jax.. but i no how many people shorten my name and i bloody hate it...

either way i love the name 

x


----------



## Sovereign

Personally hun i'm not keen on Jackson/Jaxson. I love Jordan though  x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I knew I'd read similar to the other jackson/jaxon thread!


----------



## dali

i quite like it . but honestly hun what other people think really dosnt matter.

when i was considering brodys name my sister said oh Brodys a horrible name ( we had pretty much settled on it at that point) and it swayed me fo the next 2 weeks we tried to think of another name as perfect as Brody until i realised that if Brody was perfect for us then why should we look for a different name. it was a name we had disscussed years ago before even TTC and no matter what else we thought of we always came back to it.
you will know what to call your baby forget everyone else :)


----------



## jlosomerset

I LOVE it hun

Its one of the names we have on our little list.

If we chose it it will definately be spelt Jaxon with James as a middle name so if he wants to shorten it when he is older he can be JJ:thumbup:

We wanted a name that was slightly diffferent to go with our 2 other DS's Benn and Blake.

When Blake was born and we told people his name we had some funny looks, but he just is Blake now, he goes to nursery with some children with very different names and kids just accept themas their name, its adults that cause the problem.

Its your choice and if you love it then go with it:hugs: x


----------



## JennTheMomma

Yay


----------



## Shelby2007

My friend was going to name her baby Jaxon Craig.. and I have another friends son named Jaxon.. i think its cute..


----------



## DizzyMoo

Thanks ladies, i seriously love it & where i am nobody seems to of heard of it as a 1st name. Must admit i'm defo getting some strange looks, I told my grandma & 1st thing she said oh i like jack !!!! FFS i didn't say jack i said jaxon ..ok so she obviously didn't know how i was spelling it until i said but even so if it was jack i would of said fecking jack so i said "no grandma he wont be spelt that way, I don't like jack so he'll be either jax, jaxon or j.t" she then didn't like the fact i want ted as part of his 1st name, ( double barrell ) because its after my bio grandad (my mums dad) not my grans 2nd hubby.
But i just said it was what i really liked, wanted & had decided on so basically tough shit lol


----------



## Mumof42009

I love it so unusual and his middle name, people dont like my little mans name but stuff them cause i love it xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Yep i guess it doesn't do for everyone to like the same eh hun xx


----------



## jlosomerset

Fair play to you hun, you go with your gut instinct:hugs:

One of our other name choices is Zane and again people say you cant call him that, umm actually I can, its our child and we will call him what we like:growlmad:

Have really given up telling people our choices now because it gets so disheartening so they wont find out now until he pops out!!!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Thanks hun x

i think it's a little sad though that ladies like yourself feel they have to keep the name to themselves because of other peoples opinions .. I mean do they really think we're gonna listen to em anyway lol Sod em hun x


----------



## jlosomerset

Thanks:hugs:

I know I'm usually like I couldnt care less what other people think, but must be the old pregnancy hormones kicking in and mellowing me out, lol!!!

When we announced Blakes name no one had any idea, we didnt find out the sex with him, and you get the "ooh thats different", umm not really!!!

Kids all just grow into their name anyway and as long as we all like the names we pick thats all that matters. x


----------



## DizzyMoo

Defo hun , Thing is after you give your child a name nobody can ever imagine them not to be called that lol. When people say oh no i don't like it, it sticks in your mind more than when someone says oh yeh that's nice. I kinda smirk inside now though when someone says urgh no, because i'm thinking "well whether you like it or not i couldn't give a toss really", lol . I'm sure there is something about them that we don't like or agree with i wonder how they would feel if we suddenly said URGH your arse looks big, Or urgh your not wearing that are you pmsl !! Imagine their faces :) hahahahahahaha


----------



## genkigemini

Honestly, I do not really care for it spelled Jaxon but it is not terrible or anything. I think you should stick with whatever name you love. If you love Jaxon then go for it. :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Thanks hun :) 

I really really like it now & i'm beginning to feel it sounds right with Joshua too :)


----------



## Squidge

I like it! :hugs:


----------



## PieMistress

I would just go for Jax (rather than Jaxon and it being shortened all the time?). I like names that can't really be shortened and if they can (and will probably be shortened all their life) then just call them the shortened name from the start ie/ Sam (not Samuel), Tom (not Thomas) etc etc

I think Jax is really funky and unusual and not a name that would cause any probs in the playground!!


----------



## shiawase

Jaxon is in my top 5! I love it no one else really does though...but its my baby!


----------



## DizzyMoo

PieMistress said:


> I would just go for Jax (rather than Jaxon and it being shortened all the time?). I like names that can't really be shortened and if they can (and will probably be shortened all their life) then just call them the shortened name from the start ie/ Sam (not Samuel), Tom (not Thomas) etc etc
> 
> I think Jax is really funky and unusual and not a name that would cause any probs in the playground!!


Well he will get jax for short which is fine as i like that, which is why i was finding it hard to get the correct name which i still liked once shortened. 

My son is joshua-lee so gets josh,joshua,joshy & joshua-lee..he can pick what he likes when he is older, 
So the same with Jaxon-Ted, can get jax, jaxon, j.t , ted or the full jaxon-ted, Enough choices to pick & i like them all :) 

I'm a little opposite to you i like names which can be shortened but also have the full lol


----------



## MrsN

Love it, and do does DH which is not something that happens very often. TBH i much prefer it spelt that way too!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Woop!! Thank you !! xx


----------



## angeljewel

I think Jaxon is a great name, I'm really gonna struggle coz every name people suggest I love, so I'm gonna have a shortlist of about 700 names lol x


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol hun .

I think i've finally got the name i want now, I think i need a name sorted to bond better. The idea of not knowing his name when he's born just doesn't sink in lol


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

i love it. my lil brother is called Kai Jaxon :D xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Lexi's Mummy said:


> i love it. my lil brother is called Kai Jaxon :D xx


oh wow that's gorgeous, & it flows fab !! 

fob wanted kai if bump was a boy so i can't pick kai now out of principle he buggered off with someone else lol .


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

DizzyMoo said:


> Lexi's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> i love it. my lil brother is called Kai Jaxon :D xx
> 
> 
> oh wow that's gorgeous, & it flows fab !!
> 
> fob wanted kai if bump was a boy so i can't pick kai now out of principle he buggered off with someone else lol .Click to expand...

lol, i love his name. im always using them together, infact sometimes i even just call him jaxon.. im suprised i dont confuse the poor lad lol, hes only 2 :lol: x


----------



## DizzyMoo

lol aw bless !

Can i just ask a random off topic question .. i see your daughter in siggy has her ears pierced how old was she when you got them done? x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I prefer Jackson if I'm honest!! Gorgeous name though :) x


----------

